# Have you ever seen a '78 M1 in the metal?



## Kits25 (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw this 



 Had a poster of one of these when I was a kid, but almost forgot about how much I loved it. Still looks better than anything you see on the roads today. I do prefer the procar version though, the spoiler just adds something.

Has anyone actually driven one though, is it like they say, never drive your dream car?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

My local BMW dealer has one... I've seen it in the maintenance department a couple of times.. 

No drives, though..


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

The 'metal' is GRP made by Lamborghini. Top Gear (TV program) drove one round the Isle of Man and loved it. I would trade my child for one (and she knows it).


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I didn't get to drive it, but BMW had one at the BMW F12 M6 convertible and 6 Series Gran Coupe launch in Santa Barbara. I got to sit, no wedge, myself into it. There is no way I could ever drive it, there isn't enough room for my legs 

There is a good driving review that is a combination of my feelings after seeing it in person and an insideline driving review -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=633683&highlight=m1


----------



## angelaperkinson (Dec 20, 2012)

Just awsome cars,, rreally love it..:bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## the3rdrock (Jan 25, 2014)

tim330i said:


>


I didn't realise that the dimensions of an M1 were so small. It looks like a Dinky car next to the Z8.


----------



## Chrispy (Dec 26, 2013)

The M1 is my all time favorite BMW design. The second favorite design is the E46. They both look like they are made to be sports cars. The M1 is first because since it was "first and thus far only attempt at a proper super car" it looks radical. It has the design of a Lambroghini, and a Lambroghini is on a totally different design level. The M1 and Lambroghini's look like space ships. One of the most beautiful cars ever made IMO.


----------

